# Help with lighting pick (finnex vs fluval vs beamswork)



## reddhawkk (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not sure what to tell you about lighting choices on your 55 but I can tell you that I have a Fluval 2.0 on my 29 and it works great, plants grow excellent. I also just set up a 20L that I put a Fluval 3.0 on and so far I like it quite a lot. I suggest you read Seattle_Aquarist post about his Fluval: https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/...ant-2-0-%93dies%94-2-years-10-months-old.html


----------



## ererer (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks reddhawkk. I actually just read that post - It's one of the reasons I'm strongly considering the fluval 3.0.


----------



## Rasbora Beret (Oct 29, 2018)

When I converted to a planted tank, I started with the Finnex 24/7 planted + (not cc, se or hlc). After a while, I felt like it did not fill the bill for some medium demanding plants. After researching and reading recommendations, I went with the Fluval 3.0.
I fell it does a good job with medium demanding plants. I've been running this since May and the only thing I do not like is having to reconnect with the app after a power outage or time change, which I can live with. I hope this will help with your decision


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I started with finnex planted +,then I used the original 24/7,and an SE.With both the finnex lights I ended up setting them to full intensity and using a timer.

I tried a fluval 3.0 on a 29,and liked it so much I'm using one on a 75 as well.The fluval will be my "go to" light from now on.

both tanks are low tech.


----------



## MChambers (May 26, 2009)

My limited experience with Beamswork lights has not been good, mostly based on reliability. I'd go with either the Fluval or the Finnex, both of which have worked well for me.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Chihiros RGB is my vote. A google search comparing it to the Fluval 3.0 points pretty squarely at the Chihiros being superior. Random amazon linky.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

minorhero said:


> Chihiros RGB is my vote. A google search comparing it to the Fluval 3.0 points pretty squarely at the Chihiros being superior. Random amazon linky.



A minor or major point depending on one's comfort ..between the Chihiros and Fluval..
One really has zero support or warranty in

a practical sense, other has 3yr real warranty (and waterproof to boot)..
Then again one shouldn't need a warranty really..



To confuse matters there is the WRGB and RGB and it's hard to tell which is actually being sold half the time.
some w/ fans some not.. ???
I'll usually pick a fanless light over one w/ fans btw..



Don't get me wrong, Chihiros is a valuable addition to the competition.. but one needs to consider all aspects..


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

If you don't want to be limited now or in the future in what you can grow I would not use the Finnex on a 55. I have one now and like it but I have a shallow tank.


----------



## ererer (Apr 16, 2019)

Well, the overwhelming vote seems to be for the fluval 3.0, so that's what I ended up buying.

Thanks for the advice everyone! I'll start a tank build thread soon.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I think you will be very happy with it. Make sure to upgrade the firmware so you can use the pro mode.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

minorhero said:


> Chihiros RGB is my vote. A google search comparing it to the Fluval 3.0 points pretty squarely at the Chihiros being superior. Random amazon linky.


I have the 45cm Chihiros RGB on a nano tank, and for the price I paid, it's impressively powerful in terms of PAR - and so far it's been very reliable.

It is also extremely bright, which some people might like or hate. However, I still wouldn't place it above my Fluval 3.0's. Biggest reasons are for the amount of control over the different spectrums, built-in ramping, and built-in timer you get with the Fluval. Both lights are capable of "high light" very comfortably, in my experience...I'll be trying out the 48" Fluval 3.0 today and taking some measurements with a Seneye.

But, especially considering the Fluval 3.0 costs less than the Chihiros for the larger options...


----------



## Jbubba001 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a 55 with two finnex 24-7 CRV 48" because one wasn't quite bright enough.
But with two it is a pain to open the lid as a foot sits on the back of the lid.


----------

